# change of name after marriage problems- help



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone else had this problem:
I married a Greek man about 8 years ago in the UK. I already had afame tax eka and all that stuff, there didn't seem like too much trouble in Greece after we had marriage certificate leagaly translated. We had no 
Problem having my name put on his Ika book a few years ago.
There has been some mayor problems, as we didn't realize we were supposed to register with Greek consulate in UK (I think I'll finally get that sorted this week)
About 2 years ago, I renewed UK passport and had my married name put on passport - I was told marriage certificate + new passport + old passport = no problems regarding any changes. WRONG! Total nightmare. First hint of problem when I couldn't open bank account, they said I needed to see tax office. Tax office said they need official letter from UK passport office. UK passport office can't help. No help from emmbasy, consulate, foreign office or council. Confusion grows as husband couldn't get on to my ika book. Although we have found round about ways to solve problems some part of my paper work is clearly wrong.
What do I need to have my new passport accepted?


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Sure its not the done thing to answer ones own thread, but noticed a few people had viewed- so n case anyone had similar issue, the Greek consulate in Birmingham was fantastic!


----------

